# VIsa in Dubai For a kazakhgirl



## lostntowns (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi

My girlfriend lives in kazakhstan, and she wants to come here to Dubai to find a job. She finishes her graduation next year in 2013 jun. She majors in translating and she can speak English & Russian very well.

Could you advise me on what is better for her to do here.
Is she better off being on a student visa and doing part time jobs, or a work visa.
She will be 21. 

It's a pretty basic question, but I would like to know what would be best for her, being a girl and from Kazakhstan.

Thank you in advance for any help!


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Being on a student visa would require her to register for university here. Which isn't exactly cheap, even at the 'for-profit' places. It is entirely possible that she'll end up even with what she brings in with the part-time job (they don't pay well at all) and what she has to pay for tuition. 

I would recommend getting her here on a visit visa, arranged either via an airline or travel agency and then do a serious job-hunt. Having said that, it is a bit harder for girls from that part of the world to come here on a visit visa, specially her age-group/unmarried/coming alone, so make sure to research if she in-fact can get the visa...

Finally also remember that she does end up here, if you are planning to have her stay with you for the duration. Then you need to be careful, and keep it discreet...


----------



## Enzoo (May 15, 2012)

going here thru a visit visa is the most logical choice and then she will start here job hunting once she arrives here in dubai . you can give her pointers on the jobs site online


----------

